# Collaberation- Looking for Musicians



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright I've been writing this afternoon and I've been hitting brick wall after brick wall, I have no current direciton or specific Genre, I write anythin, so I want some musicians to bounce off of.

I'm open to many suggestions but to give you an idea of what kind of style I'm currently enthusiastic about is things like Disturbed, Frost*, Rob Zombie And developing those kinds of rock genre into something fused together with dance, somehting you'd hear in a rock club.

I've already build quite a repetoire and am quite skilled in Guitar (7 years playing), Keyboard (13 years experience) and music production(9 years experience). What I lack is musicians and ideas. I'm mainly looking for drummers, bassists and vocalists, but I welcome other guitarists too, and keyboardists, if there are any who are interested.

I'd offer my current portfolio but FA is down, and I can't figur eout SundClick,howver hard I try.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd volunteer, but I've only been playing guitar for a little over a year. (and I play metal, the kind you probably would not hear in a club lol)

What seems to be the problem with Soundclick? I upload things fairly easily.


----------



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

I just can't figure it out. It doesn't work for me :/


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2008)

Stuff like this is making me regret getting such an involved job this summer. Sorry. :/


----------



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ Dont apologize I know how it is


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd absolutely love to help ^-^

I'll admit I've only been actually dedicated to playing music for about 2 years. However I'm an extremely fast learner, I play almost every instrument fairly well (besides woodwinds and brass, still learning) and my preferred (and most skilled) instrument is Bass. I also sing, Tenor/Alto. I've taken Music Theory as well, and know the basic rules of part writing. I also work with various genres, and I find I'm best at making up bass lines and melodic solos.

However, there's one problem... ^_^;; .... I cant exactly send you recordings of my work... unless I can upload some videos to youtube XD I have no actual recording equipment :/ I mostly work with Finale Notepad, which wont let me publish anything I make >_<

However I can sure as hell write you up some stuff and send you Finale Notepad files XD


----------



## Occoris (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm a vocalist and currently learning to play the keyboard. 

http://www.esnips.com/doc/2987ef2c-...Difference-Between-I-Love-Yous-and-I-Love-You

only halfway decent ref i have at the moment, unfortunately.

biggest setback is probably lack of decent recording space ^_^; I've got loads of time .. and a puppy.

my range is rather low for a girl, but.. uh. yes.

Edit: By the end of summer i should have some better examples of my rock voice- I'm in a summer band program, and I don't know if the group will stay together after that >>


----------



## SerFox (Jul 4, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> I'd absolutely love to help ^-^
> 
> I'll admit I've only been actually dedicated to playing music for about 2 years. However I'm an extremely fast learner, I play almost every instrument fairly well (besides woodwinds and brass, still learning) and my preferred (and most skilled) instrument is Bass. I also sing, Tenor/Alto. I've taken Music Theory as well, and know the basic rules of part writing. I also work with various genres, and I find I'm best at making up bass lines and melodic solos.
> 
> ...



Check out Denemo, an open source notation program.

As for recording gar, what do you have? You could easily plug your bass into your computer and record through that if you can get your paws on some free preamp software.



Don't expect summer rock bands ot keep together, by the end of the week you end up at each other throats, I've been there. College student bands for assessment gigs are worse xD


----------



## Occoris (Jul 4, 2008)

oh, I don't expect it to, but I suppose it happens relatively often through this program XD


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 4, 2008)

Well the problem is that you cant just plug an instrument into the computer :/ You need some midi equipment to amplify the sound enough for the computer to hear it. However, I'm looking into getting an adapter to make the big sticky on the cord to a small sticky to plug into the microphone and record 

As for equipment, All I gots is...

A 20 year old custom electric guitar my dad made back in teh day (which ppl at Guitar Center gape at when they see it cuz it's so awesome )
A Blue 4-string Ibanez GSR200 Bass
A Yamaha Keyboard
Two really really old microphones,
A wireless thingy for wireless guitaring, etc from teh amp
An Alto Saxaphone which the brand name escapes me ^_^;;
Two C Harmonicas
A Singing Voice that reaches from Tenor to some Soprano notes
A trained ear
A pair of drumsticks
A tiny little African Drum
Finale Notepad on a Windows Vista Desktop Computer

And yeah, that's it :/ It's not that good of stuff, but meh. Plus the Sax is just a rental  I also have a tiny little amp for both my guitars, but the one for my dad's guitar is messed up cuz I got it from a pawn shop XD


----------



## SerFox (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry guys but for now I can't do this. My laptop fried itself last night and I cannot do any recording until it's fixed.

Sorry.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn :/ that sucks XD

Well I might be getting a Midi box for to go from my instruments to my comp soon!


----------

